
Show HN: Bookman – Read books via email - jpfong
https://usebookman.com/
======
lolptdr
Interesting idea and I'd love to try it, but the barrier to create an account
without seeing formatting or how it might look makes me wary and now I'm too
lazy to sign up.

~~~
jpfong
Hello!

What do you mean by "without seeing formatting"? It can help me to improve the
experience.

By the way, I have some screenshots on product hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/bookman](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/bookman)

